# Are these brake pads too thick?



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

I'm installing a set of Hawk HPS (HB190F.730) pads on my 16v Scirocco and they seem too thick. The rotor is a new brembo, measuring 20.0 mm thick, as the manual specs for a new rotor. The piston is retracted all the way, but it only opens up to 53.3mm. Do I have to sand the pads down? I would need to take off 3mm per side! Has anyone else had to do this?


















Here you can see that the outer pad is actually touching the carrier and the rotor. It's a snug fit but not too tight.









What a pair of Hawk HPS measure.









What the set of pads on the rotor measures.









This is how far I retracted the pistons. I used a tool from ECS tunning (like the HF one) and it went real easy and I could feel the brake fluid moving until it stopped. The piston is a little below flush with the dust seal. Total clearance is 53.3 mm.









Another view of the retracted piston.


----------



## Standbackimapro (Mar 8, 2010)

Hard to really say from pics, best thing id say you can do is put the caliper on, pump up the brake pedal, get out of the car and see if the wheel spins pretty freely, i mean you should really have a problem since those or the pads for the car.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

If you put the caliper body on, and pump the pedal, can you turn the disk by hand? Is there only slight drag? more than that than there is a problem...
But I'm slightly confused because you said you had to take off 3mm per side  even 3mm total the caliper wouldn't fit on that type of mismatch. The piston retraction is only ten's of mm, it maybe correct... did you take measurements of your disk?


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Well I can't even get the caliper on  The pads and rotor are almost 6mm wider than the caliper opens.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

You have the wrong pads. They come in two thickness' and you need the thinner set. This is a common issue.


----------



## twin2626 (May 11, 2006)

yup two thicknesses.

one for solid and one for vented rotor


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Thanks for the advise. I exchanged these for the right ones (HB190F600A). The last numbers after the F are the pad thickness, so 600 is .600" thick. I had .730" before. The A at the end means it comes with a wear sensor, which I didn't use. The new pads went right in with no fuss.


----------



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

20v_boost said:


> Thanks for the advise. I exchanged these for the right ones (HB190F600A). The last numbers after the F are the pad thickness, so 600 is .600" thick. I had .730" before. The A at the end means it comes with a wear sensor, which I didn't use. The new pads went right in with no fuss.


excellent information! i ordered mine from an online store, they was very thick too, lucky me i made the installation but the caliper was full open.


----------

